
Why can’t I start my car with my phone? - soundsop
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2013/11/19/why-cant-i-start-my-car-with-my-phone/
======
source99
After market solution -
[http://www.viper.com/SmartStart/](http://www.viper.com/SmartStart/)

Built into Chevy Cruze -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf9gOB9Tcus](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf9gOB9Tcus)

Authenticating to the car is a different concept.

------
lutusp
Stay tuned for the sequel -- "Some kids used a Raspberry Pi to steal my car!"

------
vittore
Lol, I can actually, it's called ONSTAR

